# New Xd-match!!!!



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone check out springfields website? they have a section showing a new xd-m, with interchangeable backstraps, higher capacity magazines, match barrell, and what seems to be a completely redesigned slide. anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You have a link? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

www.springfield-armory.com

then on the bottom right corner of the page there is a box that says what is the M factor, click on that box. (new page should appear, if it doesn't, hold down the shift key and click again.)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks interesting, but I'll have to wait until I see or hear more before I form an opinion one way or another.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

yah, I dont know what to think. I believe it is a match grade pistol "aimed" at maybe competition shooting, I guess. Its kinda ugly, alot of other forums have negative comments on the looks. I know looks mean nothing compared to ergonomics, reliability, accuracy, and value, but who knows at this point.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If it's for competition, why make it in .40 cal. probably the worst choice for competitive shooting due to the power of the round?


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know, I dont understand that either. we'll have to wait and see what this gun is really all about.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW, my head hurts. Looks to me like a next must have IF there is a .357sig version.

Still a noob here but looks to me more like it's aimed at CC/LE


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

themayer78 said:


> Still a noob here but looks to me more like it's aimed at CC/LE


I don't think it's aimed at CC. It's a full size. The SC line is still their CC gun.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

It's not for competition. It's for extra capacity. 16 rounds of .40


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL.kinda ugly? What do you call the original ?
I like it alot,,a definite improvement all around


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

anyone know when this gun will be out at the stores?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

viper101 said:


> anyone know when this gun will be out at the stores?


It's out now. Jeff Ward has played with one.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13890


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If I were in the market for a full size 40... I'd buy one today. $50 more than the XD in my shop. Better trigger, more capacity, better ergonomics w/ backstraps, and theoretically a better barrel. I DON'T like the grip texture, but I'd deal. If it came in 45 Tactical, I'd own one NOW.

Jeff


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I think it's a good gun overall...however I don't think it's worth the $200 price hike over the original XD's. or at least that's how much more you're paying by me. I am somewhat in the market for a .40 service pistol, so I have been looking into them.

The only real benefits I've seen are the better barrel and wider grip for more mag capacity. Otherwise it seems pretty gimmicky. I've watched all the videos SA put out, and most of them are making a big deal out of a small improvement.

In short, yeah I'd buy one, if it were the same price as the original XD.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Definitely not for me if it's fatter than a regular XD. I like my XD9 but it's already on the chunky side for me. I'm actually considering selling it to get something I will shoot more anyway.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hows the recoil on a XDM compared to the XD9 & XD40?


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I handled one at my local shop...I do like the trigger feel and the extra capacity is nice, but you could get a trigger job from SA and my XD45 4" and XD9 4" are accurate enough for me...I don't hink it is worth the extra cash they want for it...I am not fond of the grip texture either and the ergonomics of my .45 and 9 I already love

Willy


----------

